

HN Internships + Potential Interns [gdoc] - bjoernw
https://docs.google.com/Doc?docid=0ASrV38bNy1TlZHhqNjlmel8xMjdmN2Q4em5jZw&hl=en

======
wensing
Between this and the co-founders spreadsheet and the recurring 'Who's hiring?'
threads, I think it's about time for a HackerJobs.com or something.

~~~
vaksel
bad idea, it'll get spammed by recruiters and big companies...like all job
boards are.

I think the more personal "is anyone looking" is a much better idea.

~~~
oneplusone
Seems to me putting a karma requirement on posting, and requiring X up-votes
before it gets to the main job page would solve that problem.

~~~
steveplace
Does a site do this? This sounds like a great approach to that sector.

~~~
pjharrin
I'm not entirely sure if this is the right approach, but a job site that works
as well as job postings on HN is definitely in demand

------
bjoernw
I took all the information from this thread:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1089829>

~~~
yoonminn
I can help put it in spreadsheet form ?

~~~
bjoernw
knock yourself out :)

------
scorchin
I get that YCombinator is based in Mountain View, but it's amazing to see just
how many (~10) are in and around that area.

Personally, I'm on the hunt for London-based start-ups so I'll probably think
about contacting one of the three that were posted.

~~~
notauser
My startup is based in London so if you want to do something really high risk
(and possibly rewarding) feel free to drop me a line - e-mail in profile.

~~~
speek
By the way, Richard Revis(not sure if that's you) gave a fantastic talk
(<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=os1NevFafNA>) about the neat stuff you can do
with JS (<http://theplanis.com/clouds/>) the other day at my university.

~~~
notauser
That is me, and thanks very much for the mention :-) I didn't realize it had
gone onto youtube yet.

It's fairly depressing counting the number of times I say um. Something to
improve rapidly.

(Incidentally I'm still looking for places to talk about this - or project
management - in Atlanta or California in Feb.)

------
evandavid
This is really awesome! I'm still yet to see anybody from either side (seeking
work or seeking workers) from New Zealand though... Are you out there!?!?

~~~
follower
I'm based in Christchurch and also able to work remotely.

I'm available for Django/Python/JS and Arduino/Physical Computing/Interaction
Design contracting.

TweetZombie <http://tweetzombie.rancidbacon.com/> is a recent personal project
I worked on with Django/Google App Engine/Twitter API.

I also maintain Planet NZTech <http://planet.nztech.org/> which you might want
to check out. I'm also a co-founder of Spacecraft the Christchurch
Creative/Hacker Space <http://spacecraft.org.nz/>

Also, as a Kiwi I hate tooting my own horn, I'm trying to get over that. :)

------
awa
I wish someone (or I) had posted something like this when I was looking for an
internship couple of years back...

Regarding the HN job postings, Can't we have a quarterly "Who's hiring" thread
as a permanent fixture. A quarter seems like a good enough time for a
company(even a startup) to look/plan ahead for hiring decisions.

------
robryan
Could always just extend the current jobs board for YC companies. I think the
community would be effective in up voting real opportunities and flagging
spam.

